# Good Job, Bobby: Simmons To Be Arrested



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

So you give a guy 47 million to do this?


*"Police are seeking to arrest recently acquired Milwaukee Bucks player Bobby Simmons following an early morning incident Saturday in which a woman said he fondled and punched her, a Milwaukee police official said this morning."

"Simmons is accused of fondling a 25-year-old woman around 2 a.m. Saturday morning in a car after leaving a downtown bar, said Lt. Mark Ciske, of the department's Sensitive Crimes Unit."

"The woman told police Simmons fondled her and then punched her in the face, Ciske said. The woman then got out of the car, which was not moving, he said. She reported the incident a short time later, he said. Officers were looking for Simmons to arrest him on suspicion of misdemeanor fourth-degree sexual assault and misdemeanor battery, Ciske said."*

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/oct05/360443.asp


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow, Elgin is looking smarter everyday! First, Jaric now Bobby. CLips look like they made some great off season decisions.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

that's just an accusion from a ****


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

swift88 said:


> that's just an accusion from a btch


EXACTLY.. I wonder If the police could see the dollar signs in her eyes?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

2 a.m. asking for a car ride? I guess she just wanted him to drive her over to the library and drop her off so she could wait 8 hours for it to open? 

Then punched her face? lol. Well, if thats true there should be some evidence. I'm pretty skeptical of womens claims now adays in terms of people with wealth.. But anyone whos been down to Mil... Knows theres not always the most trust worthy people living down there.

It just doesnt seem to be in Bobbys nature to me, honestly. But we shall see how the case folds out.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

I knew this would to him, also most of every clippers that left since 2000 had gone downhill, example Kandi Man.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

are these charges something that he can mise some games? or is it something similar to what happened to kobe?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I need proof and the whole story from Bobby as well because this kind of stuff happens all the time and they turn out to be lieing.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> I need proof and the whole story from Bobby as well because this kind of stuff happens all the time and they turn out to be lieing.



Bobby is too good of a person to do that


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

If this is true I would really be surprised because Simmons seemed like a very nice person. It didn't seem like it when he was on the Clippers he was capable of such things.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well people need to understand when an arrest is going to be made, there is some evidence that lead to warrant making an arrest. These women don't just go to the police, tell a story, and then they take their word for it, and they go arrest someone.

Get serious.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

There have been plenty of guys arrested who did nothing and Tupac went to jail for doing nothing, you get serious that's part of life. I am not saying there is no way bobby would do this but that is the proabality and if she didnt want that why was she in his car. Then why would he hit her he could just go get another girl I mean I bet he wouldnt have trouble getting another one.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

It's common sense, I can go to the police and say you shot my cousin, but if there's no evidence to support that accusation, they're not going to arrest you.

I mean really, any common idiot could watch an hour of Law & Order and learn that.

You can do it too.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> It's common sense, I can go to the police and say you shot my cousin, but if there's no evidence to support that accusation, they're not going to arrest you.
> 
> I mean really, any common idiot could watch an hour of Law & Order and learn that.
> 
> You can do it too.


Its different with sex crimes though. You can be arrested with just hear-say when it comes to sex crimes. It doesnt mean you would be charged though, but its almost a guarantee that you will be placed in costody....at least thats how the laws work around here.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

what a shocker, another NBA player has a sexual assault case


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice person or not, acholhol is alchohol. I misspelled alcohol two times.

Anyway, either way... I guess the voodoo I doo just works. :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tough to tell in these situations. I like to learn about the accuser before I make up my mind either way. If the person claiming to be assulted has been charged with false claims before, or mental problems.. I tend to side with the person that has everything to lose.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

MicCheck12 said:


> Bobby is too good of a person to do that


Wasnt everyone saying the same thing about Kobe?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Wasnt everyone saying the same thing about Kobe?



No, everyone was the exact opposite. Because of the love feast everyone had with Shaq, Kobe was already out of favorites with much of the media and even LA's fans.

Call me crazy but I sided with Kobe on that 'situation". When the girl accusing you has been discovered to have claimed being raped two previous times, both of which were determined by the police department false, followed by dropping the case's. Or how she frequently checked into the mental health hospital. Was known as a habitual liar to her closest friends. Or my favorite, after getting raped she walked down casually smiling with the people she worked with and finished her shift like nothing happened.. Trauma does something to a person but come on…. :krazy: 

Or my favorite coming to his room at 2 in the morning with two other men's seaman incased in her panties. Within a 12 hour period she could have slept with as many as three men….. Nothing sounds fishy about that though... :laugh: 

That being said... I'd like to hear more about the accuser before I automatically label Simmons a *******. I mean I know a lot of people "hate" Bobby because he took more money from a team that wasn't named the Clippers.. But just because you leave the Clippers doesn't automatically make you a attempted rapist and batterer. Or just because a player is on a different team doesn't mean they are automatically anything either.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> No, everyone was the exact opposite. Because of the love feast everyone had with Shaq, Kobe was already out of favorites with much of the media and even LA's fans.
> 
> Call me crazy but I sided with Kobe on that 'situation". When the girl accusing you has been discovered to have claimed being raped two previous times, both of which were determined by the police department false, followed by dropping the case's. Or how she frequently checked into the mental health hospital. Was known as a habitual liar to her closest friends. Or my favorite, after getting raped she walked down casually smiling with the people she worked with and finished her shift like nothing happened.. Trauma does something to a person but come on…. :krazy:
> 
> ...


Granted that girl was crazy but Kobe still cheated on his wife and he put himself in that situation. He should have known better. I didnt think he raped her either but Kobe was an idiot for letting it happen. Same thing goes for Bobby Simmons. He probably didnt do it but he was obviously there and something went down. When will these athletes learn that there are shady girls out there who are trying to make a quick buck and get some publicity. Yeah go ahead and blame the girls but these same idiot athletes keep letting it happen to them. When will they ever learn?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

MicCheck12 said:


> Bobby is too good of a person to do that


He was probably smiling when he did it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Granted that girl was crazy but Kobe still cheated on his wife and he put himself in that situation. He should have known better. I didnt think he raped her either but Kobe was an idiot for letting it happen. Same thing goes for Bobby Simmons. He probably didnt do it but he was obviously there and something went down. When will these athletes learn that there are shady girls out there who are trying to make a quick buck and get some publicity. Yeah go ahead and blame the girls but these same idiot athletes keep letting it happen to them. When will they ever learn?



The trial wasn't about Kobe being a retard and cheating on his wife. The trial was about him forcing a girl into having sex with him. He put himself in the situation of cheating on his wife, and losing the person he supposedly loves. That doesn't mean it's ok to get accused of rape if it didn't happen. 

He is guilty of stupidity, something most people are guilty of from time to time, in many types of situations.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The trial wasn't about Kobe being a retard and cheating on his wife. The trial was about him forcing a girl into having sex with him. He put himself in the situation of cheating on his wife, and losing the person he supposedly loves. That doesn't mean it's ok to get accused of rape if it didn't happen.
> 
> He is guilty of stupidity, something most people are guilty of from time to time, in many types of situations.


I NEVER said it was ok to get accused of rape. All I was trying to point out is that all of these athletes think they are invincible and are putting themselves in these dilemmas. They need to think with the head on their shoulders not the one between their legs. Get some common sense. Thats all I was trying to say.


----------



## TheClipSHow11 (Jul 22, 2004)

"false accusations account for only 2% of all reported sexual assaults. This is no higher than false reports for other crimes." - i remember learning this in a human sexuality class at CSUF.

I find this hard to believe - half the reason why this number is so small - is becuase if a case is taken to plea bargain, which the majority do (which doens't neccasarily mean it is false or true) it counts as being NOT FALSE. 

Who in the Hell knows who Bobby Simmons is? You guys are a bunch of jokes saying he is too nice of a guy? Come on - behind closed doors is behind closed doors - same goes with alcohol. At the same time, she could totally be lying. I would just urge someone NOT to BLAME THE VICTIM - that is an institutional problem our society has. I.E. - the poor of New Orleans set themselves up to be killed by not evacuating.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TheClipSHow11 said:


> "false accusations account for only 2% of all reported sexual assaults. This is no higher than false reports for other crimes." - i remember learning this in a human sexuality class at CSUF.
> 
> I find this hard to believe - half the reason why this number is so small - is becuase if a case is taken to plea bargain, which the majority do (which doens't neccasarily mean it is false or true) it counts as being NOT FALSE.
> 
> Who in the Hell knows who Bobby Simmons is? You guys are a bunch of jokes saying he is too nice of a guy? Come on - behind closed doors is behind closed doors - same goes with alcohol. At the same time, she could totally be lying. I would just urge someone NOT to BLAME THE VICTIM - that is an institutional problem our society has. I.E. - the poor of New Orleans set themselves up to be killed by not evacuating.


I never said anything either way about Bobby Simmons. I just said I'd like to know the back ground on the accuser before I label him a rapist. I think thats only fair, don't you? 

By the way, the report of 2 pecent has been under attack since it was founded, since the FBI claim's that its somewhere in the neighborhood of 15-20 percent are false claims. The claims CSUF and some of the other California state colleges are using is from a published report from Brownmiller, in which:



> In providing a statistic of false rape accusations, Brownmiller had two choices. She could have sided with the Uniform Crime Reports of the FBI (15-20%), the agency probably more experienced in law enforcement than any other federal agency, or the mimeographed comments of an appellate judge (2%), who probably had no law enforcement experience and saw only those cases that made it to court. Faced with this choice, she sides with what amounts to nothing more than a second-hand anecdote. It's clear what she wanted to believe; if the figures were reversed, is there any doubt that the mimeo never would have seen the light of day? How many contradictory mimeos did Brownmiller pass over?


http://www.menweb.org/throop/falsereport/refbrownm.html

Common sense does enter the playing field. Obvously there will be evidence, such as bruses, fist marks, bruses on Bobbys hand, etc. That will help prove rather or not he hit her, etc. But sometimes foresnic evidence is lacking, especally in high profile cases because there tends to be more mistakes. Sometimes the history is often a way of helping you go in the right direction. Publicly police departments always say past history never influences the judgements of current claims, that is crap. My best friend alone, who by chance graduated with a Law Degree from CSUF, works for a firm knows the first thing a lawyer does is go after the past history. Because like the saying goes, once a liar always a liar. If you find out the girl has made many such assult claims, rape claims, etc. And many of them were proven beyond a reasonible doubt the be false, her character is completely and totally doubtful.

I like to hear all the facts, before i make a decision. The truth is... The percentage of those false claims probably make up a lot of the well off, rich, and even famous sector much of the time. Most athletes end up paying off the accuser before it hits the papers, because they don't want their reputation to get slaughtered and lively hood to go flush down the toilet. It's as simple as this... Your an adulter Football player, you plug some girl you met at a bar, who you know NOTHING about... Other than she has a nice rack and knows how to do everything right.. The next day you get a call from her Lawyer saying they are going to file sexual rape charges..... You can either A) settle out of court... Which is only a little skin off your back, sure it's a few million.. It hurts... But its better than losing that 30 million dollar Nike endorsement... Or B) Fight it out, risk your reputation, even more money, jail time, career, life, everything... Which one do you think a wealthy person is more than likely to take? If you answered be your living in a different planet than the one us humans do.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I never said anything either way about Bobby Simmons. I just said I'd like to know the back ground on the accuser before I label him a rapist. I think thats only fair, don't you?
> 
> By the way, the report of 2 pecent has been under attack since it was founded, since the FBI claim's that its somewhere in the neighborhood of 15-20 percent are false claims. The claims CSUF and some of the other California state colleges are using is from a published report from Brownmiller, in which:
> 
> ...



I second that. Good post.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Bobby should have had enough COMMON SENSE to not be traveling with some girl he picked up at some club at 2 am. No one knows who Bobby really is unless you are his best friend or a close relative. For all we know Bobby could have picked up some hooker on the streets of Milwaukee. We dont know who these athletes really are off the court. All we can judge Bobby by his game on the court.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Mecca said:


> I knew this would to him, also most of every clippers that left since 2000 had gone downhill, example Kandi Man.


Kandi Man was already downhill, he kinda just went underground


----------

